
Against Big Tech Viewpoint Discrimination - Melchizedek
https://quillette.com/2019/06/06/against-big-tech-viewpoint-discrimination/
======
zimpenfish
Bog standard "this is censorship!!!!" with an additional slippery slope of
"what if we have a president friendly with social media companies?"

> [block lists meaning] anyone who wished could live in an information bubble
> protected from views clashing with their cherished beliefs

Crowder was relentlessly targeting someone with homophobic abuse. I don't
think being against that counts as wanting to live in an information bubble.
Plus it doesn't solve the problem of him being able to broadcast that to 3M+
subscribers without penalty.

~~~
jamesdmiller
If it were legal, do you think that the power company should cut off
electricity to Crowder?

~~~
zimpenfish
If he's using it to systematically target and harass people (which has already
been clearly demonstrated), I would be 100% ok with them denying him
electricity for those purposes, yep. Of course, he's paying for the service,
which I suspect he isn't for his YouTube access, which complicates things
slightly but still, if it was against the power company T&Cs for access to the
grid, yep, cut him off.

